# Importing Wireless Router?



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

We're moving to KL very soon and our household goods will be packed up for storage and transit to Malaysis at the end of Jan. I know you shouldnt take any communications devices such as modems and fax machines but can we take our wireless router?

I'm sure I will have many more questions in the next few weeks, Look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

A wireless router will be included when you sign on with a provider and it is cheaply available. Is there a particular reason you wish to bring it to Malaysia? 

Yes you could bring electronics and devices with phase and power adaptable to Malaysia. 

Hope it helps


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

lorgnette said:


> A wireless router will be included when you sign on with a provider and it is cheaply available. Is there a particular reason you wish to bring it to Malaysia?
> 
> Yes you could bring electronics and devices with phase and power adaptable to Malaysia.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for your responce. I want to bring it mainly because its a good one and wasnt cheap to buy here and secondly because it would be one less thing to worry about selling! 

So if I understand you correctly it would just fall under electronic goods and not require an import licence?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

So if I understand you correctly it would just fall under electronic goods and not require an import licence?

All electrical items require Import Permit (preferably with purchase receipts) however if used more than 6 months, electrical appliances is exempted from duties - within eligible category (Used Personal & Household Effects brought into Malaysia, exempted from duties exempted by (a) foreigners who have valid Malaysian work permit / employment letter by Malaysian employer).

Are you eligible for duty waiver clause in importing used (used more than 6 months ) personal effects for foreigners arriving in Malaysia? 

google similar topics:
e.g., http://www.crownline.com.my/images/customs_rules_and_regulation/asia/malaysia.pdf


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks again the link is very useful we have something similar from our relocation company but I think this is clearer.
What concerns me is a lot of our electrical items were wedding presents and look like new even though we've had them 4 years. We also have some newer items. Are we likely to get asked for receipts?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

higgs10 said:


> Thanks again the link is very useful we have something similar from our relocation company but I think this is clearer.
> What concerns me is a lot of our electrical items were wedding presents and look like new even though we've had them 4 years. We also have some newer items. Are we likely to get asked for receipts?


From my cross-border forays for the past 10 years plus, if there is one thing Malaysia Customs love to do is, to refuse electrical / electronic goods into the country, or charge "tax" 

And that has included a cheap Microwave (less than 100$) and a coffee maker (less than 100$)

then again, if you are sending by cargo .. I don't know how it will be valued ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_What concerns me is a lot of our electrical items were wedding presents and look like new even though we've had them 4 years. We also have some newer items. Are we likely to get asked for receipts?_

Likely so, and custom officers have keen eyesight to dertermine which item is used and new or what appears new but used. Yes, all receipts will advantageously support your claims should there be a dispute.

How will you answer the three questions? 
1. If you did not use the wedding gifts for 4 years, will you likely use them (plus pay duty if new) when shipped?
2. If your KL company provided relo costs incl a 20' container, after a couple years you might have to minimize repatriation costs (since it will solely be on your own penny) and you will discard many items so do you still wish to load these items for shipping to KL?
3. If you are moving to a KL apartment from a UK house, space might be smaller-will you rent storage unit for your stuff?

My suggestion is itemize your needs from wants and choose a theme (e.g., comfort vs can- survive -with). 

If your wife or you are extremely (tall, big, thin, small, etc) then you should bring your fav summer clothes or accessories. One suit (likely office dress mode will be business casual) and fav dress shirts. Note: Malaysian office wear tend to be on a conservative side : stripes, checks, plains rather than bold European colours.

Often expats complain that they could not find and desire similar items i.e., if you are a fussy sleeper, like your beddings firm, good linen or soft pillows soft large towels etc should go into the container. 
etc

Happy planning!


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Its not that we havent used the items just not a great deal of use like a food steamer, slow cooker etc. Maybe its better to leave them if I cant find the delivery note at least. Returning home is payed for by the company as its a secondment so we dont have to worry about that.
Off to dig out as many receipts as possible...!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_Off to dig out as many receipts as possible...!_

yes, they might not specifically check each item, but in case they do, you have the receipts ready. 

Have fun looking!


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

This seems to be very much up to ea removal company. Ours sent our application for permit off and everything came through. Friends with another company couldn't bring a washing machine, from Aus to KK. (Both of us)


----------



## higgs10 (Jan 6, 2013)

The only things I cant find receipts for are the printer and a small tv. We've had both around 4 years. The wedding gifts I was talking about have a gift list date on a sticker on the box of 06/2008 hopefully thats evidence enough. 
What about food items going in the container? I'm getting conflicting info on that!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_The only things I cant find receipts for are the printer and a small tv. We've had both around 4 years._

It should be obvious the TV and printer are used. Best to pack printer without cartridges or inks.

_ What about food items going in the container? _

This is dicey esp perishable goods during a long shipment with uncertainty of directly or transit before reaching Malaysian ports. When reached, if container is not directly delivered to door, it will be sitting under hot sun and humid storage. 

Further, Malaysia is an agriculture and meat processing nation so a fair number of varieties in raw or treated products will be confiscated by Customs e.g., sealed sliced BBQ beef from Singapore had been seized. Canned items might be fine. 

:: There are a growing number of international supermarket chains in KL so your favourites might likely be available, albeit higher prices. 

What kind of food do you intend to send in container?


----------

